# ? on coralife pc



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought a coralife 4-65 watt pc fixture. They have 21" straight pin lights. 
They came with 2 10000k and 2 actinic bulbs. I need to replace the actinic lights for my planted tank, I was wondering if I had any other options other than the few that coralife sell for their fixture (6700k, 10000k and actinic). Are their any other bulbs compatable with this fixture? Could I use a 55 watt 21" straight pin that all glass makes? I wanted the 9325k.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You should be able to use any brand bulb that has the same pin configuration, without any problems.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Your 65w bulbs are straight pin. The GE 55w 9325K bulb is good and the Coralife 65w 6700K/Colormax is another choice. Here it is: http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=54325&IDProductRelationship=305


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

i love the GE 9325 K but i think the plants love them even better cant go wrong with them


----------

